# Summerdale, AL Hector M



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14081661 










More About Hector If you need more info call 1-251-972-6834. Adoption Fee is $60 for dogs and $50 for cats which includes spay or neutering and microchiping. 
My Contact InfoBaldwin County Animal Control Center 
Summerdale, AL 
251-972-6834


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

What a gorgeous dog!!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Hmm, haven't gotten any emails about him. He's cute. If Hector was a she I might be able to find somewhere to put her.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, what a sweetie!
Bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice coloring! No interest???


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

oh my, he looks so sweet with those ears back! Hmm ... I am in Birmingham. Now my wheels are turning. I know it says to call that number for my info, but does anyone know anything on him?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Their hours of operation are Mon- Fri 9AM-4PM Sat 9AM-12PM


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Probably Dawn would. (the one who posted him originallly)


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

no longer listed on PF


----------

